# HCPCS code / What to use?



## EK226

Hello, 
I have question about what HCPCS code to use for an abdominal binder.  I am trying to reimburse an injured worker who had to purchase this item as it was related to their worker's compensation claim.    They purchased it at a local drugstore (total cost= $42.95), and in order to provide reimbursement I am being asked to provide a proper code.   

I have been looking through the index section in the HCPCS book, and I was able to locate "abdominal, binder---A4461" but after reading the description it appears that this is for some type of dressing, which I don't think fits this situation.  From what I was told by the drug store where it was purchased, this is a type of elastic band that goes around the abdominal area for support.   I then reviewed the listings for Support, elastic---A6530-A6549 and the descriptions of these state "Gradient compression stocking, waist length".   So my question is, would this set of codes be appropriate to select a code from? I was unsure as to what the difference was between a "Gradient Compression stocking" and the abdominal binder that was purchased. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks,


----------

